# Tica Champion Stenic Super Sonic aka Nic



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]
This is our superb champion blue gent Nic or GoldenBalls(quite an apt pet name) who is father to Mazpahs Trinity's Mitchell babies-a fantastically handsome Lad too as you can see-Nice one GB


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful cat,, and he knows it to,,,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes he most certainly does Collie But he is the coolest blue cat with a to die for and funny personality, we are so proud of him-not that you can tell-much


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah hes a real handsome lad. Lovely!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

He's just perfect!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Sweet looking boy


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sunning cat you have there


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> sunning cat you have there


May has the pleasure of serving this perfect gent(he says she cooks the steak just how he likes it-i think it's the cuddles myself)


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I agree Nic is one in a million loves the girls  they love him 
and he is 100% with kittens, he washes, them plays with them, 
but his favourite bit is sireing them 
This boy is a pleasure to live with I love him to bits


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cats do like their own way


----------

